

Feminism and Programming Languages - kevbin
http://www.hastac.org/blogs/ari-schlesinger/2013/11/26/re-feminism-and-programming-languages

======
brazzy
Interesting. I am rather sceptical about the likelihood that this will lead to
concrete, useful results. But the discussion and explanation from the author
in the site's comments convinced me that it's a question worth exploring and
she's doing it with an open mind and full understanding of the concepts she
plans to challenge.

There's ample precedence in math and logic for ideas that seemed foolish at
first glance but turned out to lead to fruitful results. My favorite example
is imaginary numbers: just ad something that in your previous system is
impossible to its axioms, and it turns out to be not only logically consistent
but also eventually to have practical applications.

------
garblegarble
An interesting approach to this might be a language which has first-class
constructs for probabilistic programming techniques - something like ProbLog,
for example
[http://dtai.cs.kuleuven.be/problog/](http://dtai.cs.kuleuven.be/problog/)

------
tzs
> This led me to wonder what a feminist programming language would look like,
> one that might allow you to create entanglements

What is an "entanglement" in the context of things that programming languages
can create?

------
greenyoda
Discussed three days ago; 76 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6893756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6893756)

------
Oletros
First I thought it was a parody but I'm started to think that they are talking
in a serious way.

What's next? Feminist quantum mechanics?

------
shinryuu
This originated from 4chan

